# Just a soap UK



## siobhan1011 (Nov 25, 2011)

I have just found this site this morning
http://www.justasoap.co.uk/catalog/index.php
happy hunting  :D


----------



## fiddletree (Dec 30, 2011)

I just ordered from them yesterday.... I ran out of supplies and the places I usually order from are closed for the holidays.  Within an hour of paying, I received an email that they shipped already!! What they lack in selection  they make up for with promptness.


----------

